# Angeln mit Lockstoffen - bringt das was?



## dosenelch (31. Mai 2012)

Wer kennt sie nicht, spezielle Lockstoffe für verschiedene Zielfische, die man überall im Fachhandel bekommt. Ob als Pumpspray, Öl oder Gel - was taugen Bienenmadenöl, Trigger X und Co. eigentlich wirklich? Lohnt sich der Kauf?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Angeln mit Lockstoffen - bringt das was?*

Habe mal Lockstoffspray Top Secret für Aal ausprobiert, bringt aber nichts finde ich. Das Zeug stinkt übel, habs mal auf die Würmer gesprüht und was davon eingeatmet....hatte ziemlichen Würgreiz und ich glaube den Fischen gehts nicht viel anders


----------



## LOCHI (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Angeln mit Lockstoffen - bringt das was?*

Natürlich lohnt sich der Kauf aber leider nur für den Händler! Ich hab auch mal zwei Jahre damit rum getestet und kann absolut keinen unterschied zu Kodern ohne Lockstoff feststellen! Ist ne Kopfsache mein ich, psychologische Kriegsführung so zu sagen...
Des weitern komm ich nicht damit klar nen Fisch zu verwerten der auf so nen Chemie mist gebissen hat auch wenn´s nur Öle sind oder so... Ich fress noch nicht mal ne Forelle die nen Kumpel mit Power Bait gefangen hat... Einfach nur wiederlich wie ich finde! Manche sprühen sogar Wobbler oder ihre Gummis ein, komisch solche leute...#q


----------



## kati48268 (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Angeln mit Lockstoffen - bringt das was?*

Was ist ein Lockstoff?

Alles was einen Fisch anlockt?
Also auch zerschnittene Würmer im Futter, Fischöl, in das man Pellets od. Boilies einlegt,... bis halt zu Tinkturen aus dem Angelladen.

Selbstverständlich nutze ich das alles, denn es wäre ja unglaublich bescheuert, die Sinne der Fische (Geschmack & Geruch; ist übrigens auch unter Wasser nicht ein und dasselbe) _nicht_ anzusprechen.

Wenn man den Begriff Lockstoff auf die diversen Fläschen im Köderregal einengt, dann kommt es eben darauf an; was nutzt man wie und in welcher Menge.
Wer sich damit auseinandersetzt wird sicherlich bessere Erfolge haben.
Aber ein Zaubermittel gibt es eben nicht, der Mega-Köder mit oder ohne Mega-Lockstoff ist ein Flop, wenn er an der falschen Stelle liegt, Bisse nicht erkannt werden undsoweiterundsofort.


----------



## Andal (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Angeln mit Lockstoffen - bringt das was?*

An Kunstködern sind solche Substanzen sowieso Blödsinn, der wirklich nur dem Vertreiber nützt. Kunstköder wirken auf einer ganz anderen Reizschiene.

Bei Naturködern spielen Aromen durchaus eine Rolle. Allerdings natürliche Aromen, wie Gewürze, fermentierte Gewürzsoßen, Süßungsmittel und dergleichen. Mit dem Zeug aus dem Futterregal hatte ich meiner Lebtag noch keinen Erfolg. Sicher haben mal Fische auf so behandelte Köder gebissen, aber das taten sie nebenan auf die unbehandelten Köder ebenso. Rausgeschmissenes Geld für den Angler, der sich aber nur zu gerne verführen lässt. Darum gibt es das Zeug und es wird es auch immer geben.

Bestes Beispiel: Reiheröl. Die Alten Säcke werden sich noch gut an das Stinkezeug erinnern. Niemand weiß bis heute, was das wirklich war und alle haben es probiert und danach gestunken.


----------



## kati48268 (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Angeln mit Lockstoffen - bringt das was?*

Hab noch so'n Viertelfläschchen Reiheröl daheim, vermutlich kann das schon auf eine Ü30-Party gehen.
Danke somit für den alten Sack.
Das Zeugs war samt seiner Legende tatsächlich der Murks schlechthin und roch schon immer eher wie Oma-im-Schritt und net wie ein Vögelchen.


----------



## bazawe (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Angeln mit Lockstoffen - bringt das was?*

Hatte mal ein Fläschchen Zanderlockstoff, das einzige was es brachte war mich fast zum kotzen. 
Das einzige was was bringt ist indirektes anlocken, das heißt ich füttere auf Kleinfisch (mit Paniermehl o.ä.) an und lege den Köfi daneben aus.

Gruß bazawe


----------



## Siever (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Angeln mit Lockstoffen - bringt das was?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Das Zeugs war samt seiner Legende tatsächlich der Murks schlechthin und roch schon immer eher wie Oma-im-Schritt und net wie ein Vögelchen.



Kati, du machst mir Angst? Woher kennst du denn den Unterschied?? Ist ja ekelhaft


----------



## Slick (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Angeln mit Lockstoffen - bringt das was?*

Ich habe hier auch noch 6 Flaschen stehen Aalkiller,Hechtkiller,Heringsöl........

Es gab Tage da hast du wie bekloppt drauf Bisse gehabt und Tage da ging nichts drauf,aber ich weiß nicht ob der Lockstoff die Fische zum Biss verlockt hat.

Es gab auch Tage da lief ohne Lockstoff nichts und mit Lockstoff noch weniger.:q:q

Am bestens auf natürliche Lockstoffe setzten,wie Fischöl,Würmermix usw.. Es spart Geld und stinkt auch nicht bestialisch. 


Grüße


----------



## Sensitivfischer (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Angeln mit Lockstoffen - bringt das was?*

Lockstoffe sind wörtlich und als wahrhaftige Substanz mit Vorsicht zu genießen.
Viele Lockstoffe mit Erdbeer- /Vanille oder sonstwas Aroma sind wahre Schreckstoffe, sie riechen und schmecken nur dem Käufer, der Fisch dagegen flüchtet, weil er streckenweise mit der Konzentration, wie auch mit dem Aroma ein Problem hat, da seine Sinnesorgane leistungsfähiger sind und als schrecklich entlarven, was wir noch lecker finden.
Aber es gibt durchaus auch Lockstoffe, die ihrem Namen alle Ehre machen. Ein Aroma "Garlic" oder "Cold Water" aus der Range von Michael Zammataro bringt ebenso merklich Erfolg, wie die Tube Gel "Trigger X Zander"  oder "Trigger X Rainbow Trout", der Mist taugt wirklich, warum auch immer.
Berkley Power Bait fängt ganz brauchbar,; dieselbe Pampe mit einer Wurst Trigger X Rainbow fängt merklich besser.
An meinem See fange ich jedes Jahr, wenigstens 1- 2 Zander auf Köderfisch, bei etwa 12 mal Angeln gehen.
Mit Trigger X Zander fing ich an einem Tag schonmal 5 Zander, das ist nach mehreren Tests echt kein Zufall.
Ich hielt bis dato nix von so 'nem Tuben- oder Fläschchenzeug bis mir ein Kolleg erzählte, wie gut er damit fing.
Beim nächsten Angeltripp lieh ich mir etwas aus und fing wie er, merklich über Durchschnitt.
Seither ist die Sache klar, Trigger X ist 'ne feste Größe in meinem Tackle und auch das ein oder ander Kunstaroma wird benutzt, wie eben da Zeug von Zamattaro(Leber, Garlic, Cold Water) oder die Pulveraromen, wie es sie füher von Top Secret gab(Anis, Vanille...)


----------



## Slick (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Angeln mit Lockstoffen - bringt das was?*

Moin Sensitivfischer,

hast du das Trigger X Gel auf ein Kunstköder oder auf ein Köderfisch aufgetragen?

Grüße


----------



## kati48268 (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Angeln mit Lockstoffen - bringt das was?*

Interessantes Statement von unserer Labormaus 



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> ... da seine Sinnesorgane leistungsfähiger sind und als schrecklich entlarven, was wir noch lecker finden...


Auf der anderen Seite, gehen extreme Gerüche/Geschmäckle, bei denen wir schon lange über'm WC mit Kurt telefonieren würden, bei Fischen als attraktive Nahrung durch; Hot Chili Boilies, Buttersäure im Futter, vergammelter Tintenfisch auf Wels...



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> ...Trigger X...


Gerade bei dem Zeugs läuft meine Skepsis zur Höchstleistung auf.

Erinnert mich immer an die Beate-Uhse-Katalog-Duftwässerchen für Loser, "die Pheromone darin kriegen jede Frau ins Bett" (Katalog bei Bekannten gesehen natürlich).

Die Viecher sollen doch fressen, nicht fi****.

Den Trigger X-Forellenteig hab ich zum testen geschenkt bekommen, ich mag weder die Konsistenz, noch sonstwas an der Paste.
Zugegebenerweise setz ich ihn wegen meiner Skepsis so gut wie nie ein...

Deine Trigger X-Zander-Plörre-Erfahrungen machen aber neugierig, Sensi.


Und sonst noch allg. zu Lockstofferfahrungen:
- Der müffelige Knobi-Powerbait ist im Vergleich zu seinen Standartkollegen ein echter Killer.
- die Zammataro-Pinsel-Aromen finde ich ebenfalls echt genial. Nutze 'Big-Fish, Käse, Megaleber'. Wonach stinkt eigentlich 'Cold Water'?
- TS Aalkiller ist nun wirklich ein Klassiker. Man verflucht & missachtet den Extremo oder liebt ihn; sehr interessant zu beobachten, wie dies Zeugs polarisiert.
- wenn ich mich für einen Stoff, bzw. ein Produkt, entscheiden müsste, es wäre Forelli, ob als Pellets, Teig, TS-Lockstoff & -Boilies,... Jep!


----------



## Professor Tinca (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Angeln mit Lockstoffen - bringt das was?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> - die Zammataro-Pinsel-Aromen finde ich ebenfalls echt genial. Nutze 'Big-Fish, *Käse, Megaleber*'. ,... Jep!



Ist auch hier (neu und voll) mit dabei.:m
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=242196


Muss ich gleich mal für Werbung nutzen.

Und natürlich haben "Lockstoffe" eine Wirkung. Man muss nur rausfinden was, wo und wann funktioniert.
Dann hat man manchmal einen echten Trumpf in der Hand.
|wavey:


----------



## kati48268 (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Angeln mit Lockstoffen - bringt das was?*

_Hab'isch wohl gesehen, Prof.
Hast zur Zeit Ausverkauf?
Wenn mein Köderregal nicht so überquellen würde und ich mehr Zeugs verangeln als kaufen würde, hätt ich bei deinen Angeboten schon lange zugegriffen, günstiger kommt man ja echt net ran.
Und die Mitchell-Rute is ja ma geil...







Uups, das war wohl der OT-Beitrag des Jahres :q_


----------



## Professor Tinca (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Angeln mit Lockstoffen - bringt das was?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> _.
> Hast zur Zeit Ausverkauf?
> 
> Uups, das war wohl der OT-Beitrag des Jahres :q_



Macht doch nix.:m

Eher so 'ne Art Aufräum-/Sortierverkauf.|kopfkrat
Na komm Kati, so 'ne Rute kann man immer gebrauchen...

|wavey:


----------



## dosenelch (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Angeln mit Lockstoffen - bringt das was?*

Das Trigger X Gel macht mich auch neugierig, besonders das für Forelle. Wenn das Zeug wirklich so fängig ist, hat man seinen Einsatz am FoPu schnell wieder raus. Oder auch nicht...


----------



## thanatos (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Angeln mit Lockstoffen - bringt das was?*

@ Kati 48268 (katalog bei freunden...)?
"angler sind lügner aber keine diebe " der spruch ist mir heut zu einem
anderem thema eingefallen
hatte mal den tipp rosenöl auf tauwurm lockt aale!
mit freund getestet er ohne ich mit .Ergebniß:ich zwei aale dann er einen
danach ich einen er zwei.erkenntniß:bei einsetzender dunkelheit
beißen die aale erst im tiefen wasser besser und dann an der schilfkante
so war unsere sitzordnung.der rosen duft war ihnen sch...egal.
bei echtem stinkstoff hatte ich auch erfolg,aber so fischgeil bin ich 
nun auch nicht das ich es ein zweites mal probiert hätte.hab es im kahn
"vergessen "wohl auch nicht richtig fest zugeschraubt ,der rucksack
des "finders" hat noch wochenlang" geduftet"(etwas in fremden kähne
zu finden ist hier leider nicht unüblich)
die positive wirkung von den richtigen lockstoffen beim friedfischangeln
ob in teig, boilies oder futter ist wohl unbestreitbar.


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Angeln mit Lockstoffen - bringt das was?*

Ich finde die Lockstoffe sind nicht bei Naturködern sinnvoll, denn die Köder riechen schon von Natur aus, sodass sie die Fische zum Anbiss locken. Sinnvoller sind zum Beispiel Nitro Booster auf einem Gummifisch, aber meiner Meinung nach auch nur, wenn die Fische ganz vorsichtig beißen, denn ich habe selbst schon nach langen ausprobieren feststellen können, dass die Fische die eingelockten Gummis nicht einfach so schnell loslassen, das heißt auch für Anfänger ist es eventuel nützlich, denn man hat etwas mehr Zeit um den Anhieb zu setzten.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Angeln mit Lockstoffen - bringt das was?*



Slick schrieb:


> Moin Sensitivfischer,
> 
> hast du das Trigger X Gel auf ein Kunstköder oder auf ein Köderfisch aufgetragen?
> 
> Grüße



Nur bei Köderfischen:
Köderfisch außen mehrfach einritzen, trocken tupfen(Küchenrolle, Klopapier ...), ca. 1,5 cm - 2 cm langes Würstchen auf die Zeigefingerkuppe und dann in die Einschnitte einarbeiten/einreiben.
Das reicht, Köderfisch baden schicken und warten bis hoffentlich ein Zander beißt.
Dazu muss ich sagen, dass ich ein absoluter Skeptiker bin, was solche Wundermittelchen angeht, ich hätte das Zeug nie gekauft, hätte ich nicht erlebt, wie es einem Kollegen damit erging. Bei Herstellung meiner Boilieeigenkreationen benutze ich aus dem Grund keine synthetischen oder naturidentischen Aromastoffe, sondern nur echte Gewürze, Röststoffe, natürliche Fruchtpüreeextrakte aus der Lebensmittel-/Süßwarenindustrie.

Warum das Zeug funktioniert und ob das überall funktioniert, weiß ich auch nicht, aber an den Gewässern an denen ich angele, fängt man auf "getriggerten" Köderfisch mehr Zander.

Das Trigger X- Gel für Forellen nutze ich nur in Verbindung mit Berkleys Powerbait.
Andere Forellenteige, wie z.b. den Trigger X- Teig oder Exori Amino habe ich auch durch, aber die Kombi aus Trigger X- Gel und Berkley- Powerbait läuft am Besten.#c


----------



## dosenelch (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Angeln mit Lockstoffen - bringt das was?*

@ Sensitivfischer


Bestreichst du den fertig geformten Teig mit Trigger X oder knetest du das Zeug vor dem Formen in den Teig ein?


----------



## ernie1973 (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Angeln mit Lockstoffen - bringt das was?*



dosenelch schrieb:


> Wer kennt sie nicht, spezielle Lockstoffe für verschiedene Zielfische, die man überall im Fachhandel bekommt. Ob als Pumpspray, Öl oder Gel - was taugen Bienenmadenöl, Trigger X und Co. eigentlich wirklich? Lohnt sich der Kauf?





Also - dem Hersteller & Verkäufer bringt das Angeln mit Lockstoffen IMMER etwas!!! (--->Kohle!!!)

...dem Angler manchmal auch - aber - das ist schon fast eine Glaubensfrage & hängt wohl sehr von den übrigen Bedingungen ab - wie z.B. Gewässer, Zielfisch, Produkt, Dosierung usw.!!!

Ich habe beim Aalangeln ganz gute Erfahrungen mit Fischölen & "Aalkiller" gemacht - aber ob Lockstoffe pauschal und immer "nützen" - das kann man nicht so genau beantworten!

Ich halte es meist so, dass diese Lockstoffe bei mir testweise zum Einsatz kommen, wenn nix beißt!

....dann hat man auch nix zu verlieren - jedoch weiß man halt´ auch nicht, ob der Fisch nicht auch ohne Lockstoff den Köder genommen hätte, wenn man auf "getunten" Köder fängt....!

Aber - da gilt wohl der gute alte Satz:

"Probieren geht über studieren" 

...und auch --> 

"Wer fängt hat Recht!!!"


))

Ernie


----------



## Slick (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Angeln mit Lockstoffen - bringt das was?*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Nur bei Köderfischen:
> Köderfisch außen mehrfach einritzen, trocken tupfen(Küchenrolle, Klopapier ...), ca. 1,5 cm - 2 cm langes Würstchen auf die Zeigefingerkuppe und dann in die Einschnitte einarbeiten/einreiben.
> Das reicht, Köderfisch baden schicken und warten bis hoffentlich ein Zander beißt.
> Dazu muss ich sagen, dass ich ein absoluter Skeptiker bin, was solche Wundermittelchen angeht, ich hätte das Zeug nie gekauft, hätte ich nicht erlebt, wie es einem Kollegen damit erging. Bei Herstellung meiner Boilieeigenkreationen benutze ich aus dem Grund keine synthetischen oder naturidentischen Aromastoffe, sondern nur echte Gewürze, Röststoffe, natürliche Fruchtpüreeextrakte aus der Lebensmittel-/Süßwarenindustrie.
> ...




Danke für die Info Sensitivfischer

Ich werde es mal testen und wenn es nicht klappt was solls.#c


Grüße


----------



## Slick (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Angeln mit Lockstoffen - bringt das was?*

Ich habe jetzt das Trigger x Walleye 3x ausprobiert und bin immer noch Schneider wie vorher.


Grüße


----------



## Ebiso (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Angeln mit Lockstoffen - bringt das was?*

Zum Thema Lockstoffe muss ich was sagen |supergri ich bin von natur aus stipper und wenn du zum gemeinschaftsangeln sprich wettkampfangeln gehst da wird dir das schon durchaus weiter helfen aromen einzusetzen aber auch deine,gegner also freunde beim angeln werden aromen wie erdbeer und karamill einsetzen das ist alles was eigentlich so "in" einem futter alles ist man muss ausprobieren welcher lockstoff für sich am besten ist,das hängt auch vom gewässer ab sprich bestand was für fische drine etc. 

!!!TIPP!! -> zum lockstoff,es gibt aromen oder lockstoffe die sind 5x höher konzentrierter und davon sollte man wirklich nur nen tee löffel reinmachen,und nicht zu viel wie gesagt weniger ist meist mehr,man will die fische ja anlocken und keine stinkebrüher raus machen.

zum aal spray... jap das stinkt wie sau... tut euch selbst den gefallen und sprüht das nicht an eure klamotten... stinkt wie die pest.. -.-


----------

